# Granules tungsten filled unwrought gold



## Anto_3K (Nov 10, 2022)

Found some "granules tungsten filled unwrought gold" in Indonesia.


----------



## Anto_3K (Nov 10, 2022)

Is it a "new counterfeit" ?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 11, 2022)

Anto_3K said:


> Is it a "new counterfeit" ?


If it is offered as Gold, yes I think so.
Test it.


----------



## Anto_3K (Nov 11, 2022)

Thanks....
Just wondering is it "a new form" of counterfeit or ever existed before...

Or is it common an unwrought containing tungsten ?


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 11, 2022)

Tungsten and gold have similar densities, this gives food for thought ..


----------



## nickvc (Nov 11, 2022)

This seems like a crude attempt to pass off tungsten as gold, there have been many much more sophisticated scams pulled such as tungsten filled ingots..


----------

